# Faithful wife



## This4linda (7 mo ago)

I am a faithful wife my husband and I have been together for 22yrs and married 7yrs! This is my 3rd marriage!. Before the Covid lock down I had been feeling something was going on with our marriage, he was bothered by my wanting to just talk he spent so much 9f his time on his tablet then he would with me so I started to investigate and found out I was right he was doing on-line things with women! He would always cover up or get rid of what he was doing when I would walk near him and I would have eyes on his tablet, well I did confront him and he did not deny it but he did not admit it either he had 148 nude picks of women he deleted when he knew I knew about them


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

This4linda said:


> I am a faithful wife my husband and I have been together for 22yrs and married 7yrs! This is my 3rd marriage!. Before the Covid lock down I had been feeling something was going on with our marriage, he was bothered by my wanting to just talk he spent so much 9f his time on his tablet then he would with me so I started to investigate and found out I was right he was doing on-line things with women! He would always cover up or get rid of what he was doing when I would walk near him and I would have eyes on his tablet, well I did confront him and he did not deny it but he did not admit it either he had 148 nude picks of women he deleted when he knew I knew about them


@This4linda Welcome to TAM. I’m sorry to hear that your husband is having and emotional affair. You described the red flags perfectly and did the right thing investigating. I’m afraid It doesn’t sound like your husband is very remorseful for hurting you and your marriage.

So what is your thinking now? Do you believe you know everything (like was there a physical affair?) and do you believe it has ended between him and the other women? Are you checking?

Do you plan to try to repair your marriage or end it?
22 years is a long time, but can you trust him again?


----------

